# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  poznajete ovu stranicu za pp?

## luna103

zanima me dali netko ima iskustva s ovom stranicom, i ako da koliko je došla poštarina. 

http://www.modernnappies.co.nz/index...d=39195.681713

----------


## luna103

i nitko nije kupovao preko te stranice?

----------


## luna103

i nitko nije kupovao preko te stranice?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nisam nikad naručivala sa NZ ili Australije.

----------

